# Need opinions please!



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We decided on tearing down our goat chicken shed this spring or using it as storage for hay,straw and build a more functional sturdy bigger barn that has electricity and hopefuly running water to.I don't like the fact my chickens and goats are living together because of the mess my chickens cause.They have a divided living area inside the shed but the chickens can still get inside the goats area and poo in there hay rack as well as lay their eggs in there because the wall only goes up half way and they share an open fenced in area.Sooooooo...
We need some ideas to a practical functional simple barn :chin: 
We keep around 30-40 chickens and 4 Nubian does and 1 buck.I like to keep 4 does and not more then 6 because it's plenty for what we need.I want a common room but also a kidding pen and a milking area.We built a 4X10 shed just for our buck so he doesn't need an area in the new barn.How big should our new barn be? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Need barn ideas..*

Ok I got an idea what I want to do and laid the floor plan out using paint shop on my computer.I couldn't attach it to my post so I can't show you but I wanted to explain it a bit to get some feedback and to see about measurements.I'm not sure how much sq feet I would need for the entire thing.
Hall way in the middle with milk stand at the end and grain bin plus any other supplies.To the left would be for my chickens and would be two seperate rooms.One for my chicks and growers and the other for layers.Would have an opening to outside fenced in run. To the right would also be two seperate rooms.A kidding pen and a common room.The common room would have access to the fenced in pasture. I think I'm gonna go with dirt floors and sand over top.Metal roofing and will use hopefuly old barn siding if I can find some to help keep costs down.How much if I use alot of recycled material would this type of project run me?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea the cost because one I dont know the cost of stuff in your area and two I dont know the size of it.

My barn that is 12X20 was 2,000.00 all new materials - this included the cement for the "foundation posts" and the paint/stain. THe kidding stalls we reused everything but needed to buy one latch. SO that was real nice.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks Stacey.Our barn now is 16X16 I want to say.I think I am gonna have to double the length to get what I need.I may just add on to the barn instead of building a new one and just add like 14ft to the length.That would be cheaper for sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe -- but will it be as functioning? we decided to build a whole new one due to location but there had beena thought to just add to what we had -- SO glad we didnt. I love what I have and how much more functional and nice it looks.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah the location is kind of a pain.It's a far walk everyday.I'm gonna try and get a picture of what we have now and maybe it would help get some insight on my situation.It's soooo cold right now I don't want to go out at all.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok talked with my husband and we decided to tear the old barns down and rebuilding a steel pole barn but haven't decided on the size yet.Origanly I said 16X24ft but since I'm adding my hay in there I need it bigger then that.Can't do a hay loft because no way I can lift the bales up there and I do all the work so not a good idea  I will widen the hall way to add the hay in the back and stack it.I need atleast 24 bales to store for the winter worth.So maybe 16X34ft.I know it's gonna cost a couple grand but will be worth it.I am going to go with dirt floor because alot of opinions say it's the best to use.So is that big enough for 6 goats and 40 chickens plus hay storage?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

This is kind of what I was thinking.Wish I could add my lay out better from what I designed on my paint shop :angry: Darn it!
________________________________________________________

Brooder/Grower pen------------------------ Layers

_____Door_______________________Door_____________________

Hall way--------------------- Milk stand--------- Hay/Grain

_____Door________________________Door_____________________

Kidding Pen---------------------------Common Room

__________________________________________________________

[attachment=0:2ldywq6k]Barn%20Plans%202.JPG[/attachment:2ldywq6k]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

JessaLynn said:


> This is kind of what I was thinking.Wish I could add my lay out better from what I designed on my paint shop :angry: Darn it!
> ________________________________________________________


save it as a jpg and then email it to me [email protected]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the set up, both chicken and goat areas accessible from the center....

As far as hay storage goes, I have a 6x6 area that I use and can stack 35 square bales to the ceiling. I also store hay in my kidding stalls when they are not in use. I can fit 30 bales in a 10x4 area to the ceiling easily.
WOW...Is that all you use for the winter is 24 bales? Geez....I've already gone thru 102 since October!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I only have 5 goats  They have free choice hay but seem to still only go threw alittle over a bale a week. Thanks Stacey for posting that for me! Also thank you Liz for the info.That helps me figure that one out.I'm undecided still wether or not 16X24ft will be big enough for what I need.I may just do a 20X32.I'm just racking my brain trying to think what would be sufficient enough.Just seen a pole barn kit 24x32x10 for $4,7000.More then I wanted to spend and bigger then what I was thinking buuuuuuut....it's a thought :? onder:


----------

